# Storm Wildeye for Crappie



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Has anyone trolled these for crappie? If so, which one is your favorite?

Heading down to Tenn. to fish first of June and I want to be prepared for trolling (which I have never done before for crappie)


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

the swimshads or the calcutta swimbaits, 2in, best slab bait i have ever used


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Riverking,

I sent you a PM. I am trying to find these online in the 2 in form and can't seem to find them. Do you have a website or antyhing that you order these from? Cabela? BassPro or anything?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't like the 2" version, they dont seem to track right when you reel them in. I have caught tons and tons of white bass on the 3" style though. If they work for white bass I would figure they would work well for crappie.


Jake


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

walmart usually has the storm ones, the calcutta ones are pretty hard to come by, i just run into small baitshops that carry them every once in a while


----------

